# Anyone going to see the roses this Fri?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

Can't wait for this, anyone else going? Managed to see them in 96 minus Reni, also saw John with The Seahorses, and King Monkey a few years back. I've been watching the recent shows on YouTube and they are sounding tight.

Nige


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to see them at some point on this tour. A mate has some tickets for Manchester but not sure I will make it. 

I hope a lot of the younger breed don't expect them to be great live as they are not. 

I watched some footage from Amsterdam and three things were clear. They still aren't very good live, Ian Brown still has drug issues and they still don't get on. 

The video is there of Brown stirring the crowd after Reni walks out before the encore. 

Pretty worrying that band members are walking out part way through gigs. That shows to me the cracks are already there and were never healed. 

I'm sure a few of them must need the cash now having done nothing for years. 

The band seems to be together through need than choice. 

The Seahorses were alright in their day but live it was OTT. It was all about Squire and the amount of lengthy unnecessary guitar solos were a bit much. 

I hope it goes well but I can't see it lasting too long.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Totally agree on the live thing, Ian's definitely not the greatest singer, but you'd be hard pushed to find a better 3 piece in this country, I remember Pete Townsend saying Reni the best he's heard since Keith Moon, got to agree on that!! As for John, been a guitarist myself it's an appreciation thing, probably this country's best guitarist since Marr.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is Brown telling the crowd the drummer has gone home.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going on Saturday


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

essjay said:


> I'm going on Saturday


Great to hear that mate, enjoy


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll be there on the Sunday, quite looking forward to it.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

d00bie said:


> I'll be there on the Sunday, quite looking forward to it.


Enjoy it mate, nice car by the way!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Never seen so many pissed / drugged up people in one place in all my life. 

Roses were brilliant even Ian Browns singing wasn't to bad helped with the croud singing like crazy. Amazerballs day out.


----------

